# Problems with /dev - user rights

## macxs

Hi,

I have some problems with udev and it's user-rights. I'm not allowed to use device-files as user. So I can't use /dev/null, /dev/ptmx (I can't even make new virtual consoles), I can't use ssh (because of /dev/urandom, after chmod 444 /dev/urandom I cannot use SSH: /usr/lib/misc/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory) - and so on. I want to figure out, what the problem is to avoid future problems depending on it and to avoid security problems (e.g. chmod'ing). 

Thanks for response!

```

# ls -l /dev

crw-rw----  1 root  root   14,  12 Sep  5  2005 adsp

crw-rw----  1 root  root   10, 175 Sep  5  2005 agpgart

crw-rw----  1 root  root   14,   4 Sep  5  2005 audio

crw-rw----  1 root  root  226,   0 Sep  5  2005 card0

crw-rw----  1 root  root  226,   1 Sep  5  2005 card1

crw-rw----  1 root  root    5,   1 Sep  5 18:48 console

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,   0 Sep  5  2005 controlC0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root        11 Sep  5  2005 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root        60 Sep  5 18:49 dri

crw-rw----  1 root  root   14,   3 Sep  5  2005 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root  root   29,   0 Sep  5  2005 fb0

crw-rw----  1 root  root   10,  62 Sep  5  2005 fbsplash

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root        13 Sep  5  2005 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw----  1 root  root    1,   7 Sep  5  2005 full

srwxrwxrwx  1 root  root         0 Sep  5 18:47 gpmctl

brw-rw----  1 root  root    3,   0 Sep  5  2005 hda

brw-rw----  1 root  root    3,   1 Sep  5  2005 hda1

brw-rw----  1 root  root    3,   2 Sep  5  2005 hda2

brw-rw----  1 root  root    3,   3 Sep  5  2005 hda3

brw-rw----  1 root  root    3,   5 Sep  5  2005 hda5

brw-rw----  1 root  root    3,   6 Sep  5  2005 hda6

brw-rw----  1 root  root   22,   0 Sep  5  2005 hdc

crw-rw----  1 root  root   10, 183 Sep  5 18:47 hw_random

prw-------  1 root  root         0 Sep  5 18:47 initctl

crw-rw----  1 root  root   10,  63 Sep  5  2005 inotify

crw-rw----  1 root  root    1,   2 Sep  5  2005 kmem

crw-rw----  1 root  root    1,  11 Sep  5  2005 kmsg

srw-rw-rw-  1 root  root         0 Sep  5 18:47 log

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   0 Sep  5  2005 loop0

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   1 Sep  5  2005 loop1

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   2 Sep  5  2005 loop2

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   3 Sep  5  2005 loop3

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   4 Sep  5  2005 loop4

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   5 Sep  5  2005 loop5

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   6 Sep  5  2005 loop6

brw-rw----  1 root  root    7,   7 Sep  5  2005 loop7

crw-rw----  1 root  root    1,   1 Sep  5  2005 mem

crw-rw----  1 root  root   13,  63 Sep  5  2005 mice

crw-rw----  1 root  root   14,   0 Sep  5  2005 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root  root   13,  32 Sep  5  2005 mouse0

crw-rw----  1 root  root   13,  33 Sep  5 18:47 mouse1

crw-rw-rw-  1 root  root    1,   3 Sep  5  2005 null

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,  24 Sep  5  2005 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,  16 Sep  5  2005 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,  25 Sep  5  2005 pcmC0D1c

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,  26 Sep  5  2005 pcmC0D2c

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,  27 Sep  5  2005 pcmC0D3c

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,  20 Sep  5  2005 pcmC0D4p

crw-rw----  1 root  root    1,   4 Sep  5  2005 port

crw-rw-rw-  1 root  root    5,   2 Sep  5 19:04 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root         0 Sep  5  2005 pts

crw-rw----  1 root  root    1,   8 Sep  5  2005 random

crw-rw----  1 root  root  171,   0 Sep  5  2005 raw1394

brw-rw----  1 root  root    8,   0 Sep  5 18:48 sda

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,   1 Sep  5  2005 seq

crw-rw----  1 root  root   14,   1 Sep  5  2005 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root  root   14,   8 Sep  5  2005 sequencer2

drwxrwxrwt  2 root  root        40 Sep  5  2005 shm

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root         4 Sep  5  2005 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root         4 Sep  5  2005 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root         4 Sep  5  2005 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw----  1 root  root  116,  33 Sep  5  2005 timer

crw-rw----  1 root  root    5,   0 Sep  5 19:03 tty

crw-rw----  1 macxs users   4,   0 Sep  5  2005 tty0

crw-------  1 root  tty     4,   1 Sep  5 18:51 tty1

crw-rw----  1 root  root    4,  10 Sep  5 18:47 tty10

crw-rw----  1 root  root    4,  11 Sep  5 18:47 tty11

crw-------  1 root  root    4,  12 Sep  5 19:04 tty12

...

```

```

# equery depgraph udev

[ Searching for packages matching udev... ]

* dependency graph for sys-fs/udev-068

`-- sys-fs/udev-068

 `-- sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401

 `-- sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13-r1

  `-- sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86

  `-- sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2

   `-- sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6

    `-- sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r4

  `-- app-shells/bash-3.0-r12

  `-- sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r6

   `-- sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4

    `-- sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r1

     `-- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

[ sys-fs/udev-068 stats: packages (12), max depth (5) ]

```

Ciao!

Marco

----------

## HeXiLeD

if you are root  you should be able to find the problem  fast.

Is this  your box ?

----------

## pactoo

The correct permissions are usually set in your /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules file (something like this, I am not sitting in front of my machine right now). It looks like as in your case this file is not read correctly/at all. You may want check wether this file is readable and not renamed. 

Otherwise I recommend to remerge udev and have a close look concerning udev related files during etc-update

----------

## macxs

Hi, 

my 50-udev.rules file is empty only some comments at the beginning. Remerging doesn't give me a predefined file.

Where can I find a file that works properly? I already searched but didn't find a default file.

Thanks!

edit: I don't want to work as root, though it works as root  :Wink: 

Ciao!

Marco

----------

## Kaapeli

How about if you manually give full permissions to those device files that are missing the proper permissions?

----------

## macxs

I don't want to do this because I do not know the (best) settings. I want to avoid or minimze future problems and I am sure that manual settings would end up in less security or failing programs. I also don't want to check each failure manually - that costs too much time. I hope to find the predefined settings so I can save some time.

Ciao!

Marco

----------

## pactoo

After remerging udev and running etc-update, your 50-udev.rules is still empty? Time for a bug report, then, I guess (or there must have been a new udev in the last couple of days, which uses another configuration. Then I may be outdated).

----------

## macxs

I've done this about 5 times  :Sad: 

After 

```
emerge --sync
```

 and 

```
emerge udev
```

 I get this file:

```

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules 

# /etc/udev/udev.rules:  device naming rules for udev

#

# Gentoo specific rules

#

# There are a number of modifiers that are allowed to be used in some of the

# fields.  See the udev man page for a full description of them.

```

udev 068 is my first version, I didn't upgrade from a former version, maybe the 50-udev.rules came only with former versions.

I'll post to the udev-bug-thread.

Thanks! 

Marco

----------

## Kaapeli

Hello there. I don't know if you have fixed this yet, but if you haven't, let me ask a stupid question  :Smile:  Did you ran etc-update or dispatch-conf after emerging udev?

----------

## macxs

Yes. As I wrote before, I've remerged and etc-updated about 5 times. In another forum someone sent me his default 50-rules.udev file - this works. But the Package seems to be corrupt.

Ciao!

Marco

----------

## xtaski

Hi, I'm having the same problem - can you post the file you have that works here?

----------

## xtaski

nevermind; fixed it myself

----------

## macxs

```

# /etc/udev/rules/50-udev.rules:  device naming rules for udev

#

# Gentoo specific rules

#

# There are a number of modifiers that are allowed to be used in some of the

# fields.  See the udev man page for a full description of them.

#

# Try not to modify this file, if you wish to change things, create a new rule

# file that can be run before this one.

#

# console

KERNEL=="pty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcs*",                 NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcsa*",                NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty",                  NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9]",             NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9][0-9]",        NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="console",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="ptmx",         NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666"

# tty devices

KERNEL=="ttyS[0-9]*",   NAME="tts/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*",   NAME="tts/USB%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="ippp0",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="isdn*"      NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="dcbri*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ircomm*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

# all block devices

SUBSYSTEM=="block", GROUP="disk"

# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

BUS=="ide",   KERNEL=="hd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="scd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="cdrom%e", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM_CD_RW}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="cdrw%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvd%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvdrw%e"

# disk devices

KERNEL=="sd*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="dasd*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="ataraid*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# compaq smart array

KERNEL=="cciss*",   PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="ida*",      PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

# mylex

KERNEL=="rd*",      PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

# dri devices

KERNEL=="card*",   NAME="dri/card%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="nvidia*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="3dfx*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="video"

# alsa devices

SUBSYSTEM=="sound", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="controlC[0-9]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="hw[CD0-9]*",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="pcm[CD0-9cp]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="midiC[D0-9]*",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="timer",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="seq",         NAME="snd/%k"

# capi devices

KERNEL=="capi",      NAME="capi20", SYMLINK+="isdn/capi20", GROUP="dialout"

KERNEL=="capi*",   NAME="capi/%n", GROUP="dialout"

# cpu devices

KERNEL=="cpu[0-9]*",   NAME="cpu/%n/cpuid"

KERNEL=="msr[0-9]*",   NAME="cpu/%n/msr"

KERNEL=="microcode",   NAME="cpu/microcode"

# dm devices (ignore them)

KERNEL=="dm-[0-9]*",   OPTIONS="ignore_device"

# create a symlink named after the device map name

# note devmap_name comes with extras/multipath

#KERNEL=="dm-[0-9]*",   PROGRAM="/sbin/devmap_name %M %m", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="%c"

KERNEL=="device-mapper",   NAME="mapper/control"

# fb devices

KERNEL=="fb[0-9]*",   NAME="fb/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="video"

# floppy devices

KERNEL=="fd[0-9]*",   NAME="floppy/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="floppy"

# i2c devices

KERNEL=="i2c-[0-9]*",   NAME="i2c/%n", SYMLINK+="%k"

# input devices

KERNEL=="mice",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="mouse*",   NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="event*",   NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="js*",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="664"

KERNEL=="ts*",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

# loop devices

KERNEL=="loop[0-9]*",   NAME="loop/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="disk"

# md block devices

KERNEL=="md[0-9]*",   NAME="md/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="disk"

# aoe char devices,

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="discover",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="err",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0440"

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="interfaces",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

# misc devices

KERNEL=="agpgart",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="psaux",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="rtc",      NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", MODE="0664"

KERNEL=="uinput",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="inotify",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", MODE="0666"

# netlink devices

KERNEL=="route",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="skip",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="usersock",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="fwmonitor",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tcpdiag",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="nflog",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="xfrm",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="arpd",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="route6",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="ip6_fw",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="dnrtmsg",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tap*",      NAME="netlink/%k"

# network devices

KERNEL=="tun",      NAME="net/%k"

# ramdisk devices

KERNEL=="ram[0-9]*",   NAME="rd/%n", SYMLINK+="%k"

# IEEE1394 (firewire) devices (must be before raw devices below)

KERNEL=="raw1394",   NAME="%k",      GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="dv1394*",   NAME="dv1394/%n",   GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="video1394*",   NAME="video1394/%n",   GROUP="video"

# raw devices

KERNEL=="raw[0-9]*",   NAME="raw/%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="ram*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# sound devices

KERNEL=="adsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="adsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer[0-9]*",   NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

# memory devices

KERNEL=="random",   NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="urandom",   NAME="%k", MODE="0444"

KERNEL=="mem",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="kmem",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="port",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="full",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="null",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="zero",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

# usb devices

KERNEL=="hiddev*",      NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="auer*",      NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="legousbtower*",   NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="usb"

KERNEL=="dabusb*",      NAME="usb/%k"

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*",   NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="lp"

# v4l devices

KERNEL=="video[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK+="video%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="radio[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/radio%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vbi[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/vbi%n", SYMLINK+="vbi%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vtx[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/vtx%n", GROUP="video"

# dvb devices

KERNEL=="dvb*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh %k", NAME="%c", GROUP="video", MODE="0660"

# Asterisk Zaptel devices

KERNEL=="zapctl",   NAME="zap/ctl"

KERNEL=="zaptimer",   NAME="zap/timer"

KERNEL=="zapchannel",   NAME="zap/channel"

KERNEL=="zappseudo",   NAME="zap/pseudo"

KERNEL=="zap[0-9]*",   NAME="zap/%n"

# pilot/palm devices

KERNEL=="pilot",   NAME="%k", GROUP="uucp"

# jaz devices

KERNEL=="jaz*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# zip devices

KERNEL=="pocketzip*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="zip*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# ls120 devices

KERNEL=="ls120",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# lp devices

KERNEL=="lp*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="irlpt",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="usblp",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="lp*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

# tape devices

KERNEL=="ht*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nht*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="pt*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="npt*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="st*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nst*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="osst*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nosst*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

# diskonkey devices

KERNEL=="diskonkey*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# rem_ide devices

KERNEL=="microdrive*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# kbd devices

KERNEL=="kbd",      NAME="%k", MODE="0664"

# Sony Vaio Jogdial sonypi device

KERNEL=="sonypi",   NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

# packet devices

KERNEL=="pktcdvd",      NAME="pktcdvd/control", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="pktcdvd[0-9]*",   NAME="pktcdvd/pktcdvd%n", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

# infiniband devices

KERNEL=="umad*",   NAME="infiniband/%k"

KERNEL=="issm*",   NAME="infiniband/%k"

# tpm devices

KERNEL=="tpm*",   NAME="%k", OWNER="tss", GROUP="tss", MODE="0600"

#######################################

# Persistant block device stuff - begin

#######################################

# Skip all of this if we are not adding a block device

ACTION!="add",      GOTO="persistent_end"

SUBSYSTEM!="block",   GOTO="persistent_end"

# skip accessing removable ide devices, cause the ide drivers are horrible broken

BUS=="ide", SYSFS{removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

BUS=="ide", SYSFS{../removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

# persistent disk device links /dev/disk/

KERNEL=="hd*[!0-9]", IMPORT="/sbin/ata_id --export $tempnode"

KERNEL=="hd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/ata-$env{ID_MODEL}_$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="hd*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/ata-$env{ID_MODEL}_$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", SYSFS{ieee1394_id}=="*", IMPORT="/bin/echo -e 'ID_SERIAL=$sysfs{ieee1394_id}\nID_BUS=ieee1394'"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/usb_id -x"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -s %p"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -a -s %p"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"

# Skip id for ram / loop / fd

KERNEL=="ram*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="loop*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="fd*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_TYPE}=="?*", IMPORT="/sbin/path_id %p", SYMLINK+="disk/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-part%n"

# volume-label/uuid

KERNEL=="*[!0-9]", SYSFS{removable}=="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="sr*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", IMPORT="/sbin/vol_id --export $tempnode"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-uuid/$env{ID_FS_UUID}"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-label/$env{ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE}"

LABEL="no_volume_id"

LABEL="persistent_end"

#####################################

# Persistant block device stuff - end

#####################################

# usbfs-like device nodes

SUBSYSTEM="usb_device", PROGRAM="/bin/sh -c 'X=%k X=$${X#usbdev} B=$${X%%%%.*} D=$${X#*.}; echo bus/usb/$$B/$$D'", SYMLINK+="%c"

# be backward compatible for a while with the /etc/dev.d and /etc/hotplug.d/ systems

# run /etc/hotplug.d/ stuff only if we came from a hotplug event, not for udevstart

ENV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd"

# always run /etc/dev.d/ stuff for now.

RUN+="/sbin/udev_run_devd"

# debugging monitor

RUN+="socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor"

```

That works for me.

I've also postet this issue to the udev-bug thread.

Ciao!

Marco

----------

## macxs

How did you fix it?

----------

## xtaski

I upgraded to the new udev (r1 is new today I guess..) - fixed the glitch

----------

